# how to control dc-motor by fuzzy logic



## h.d (12 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
شباب عندي مروع ممونه التحكم بمحرك dc
اهم متغير نتحكم به هو السرعة
عن طريق الfuzzy logic
باستخدام الmatlab​


----------



## مهند التلاوي (19 مايو 2007)

وينو انا بدي إياه بالله عليك إلحكنا فية ضرررررررررروووووووووري جدا اليوم


----------



## h.d (19 مايو 2007)

انا بحاجة لمساعدة في هذا المجال لكن يبدو المشاركة جاءت ناقصة و غير معبرة تماما 
عذرا


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (24 مايو 2007)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قد تستفيد من هذا الملف في هذا المجال مع العلم ان fuzzylogic لا تحتوي على انتشار واسعومصادرها قليله


----------



## مهند التلاوي (24 مايو 2007)

يسلمو يا حبيبي وعلى راسي بس وصلت متأخر لأنو فات الاوان بس مش مشكلة غلبتك معي


----------



## h.d (26 مايو 2007)

اسامة الخواجا قال:


> يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> قد تستفيد من هذا الملف في هذا المجال مع العلم ان fuzzylogic لا تحتوي على انتشار واسعومصادرها قليله


 


مشكور جدا سيد اسامة
المشروع تمام التمام و مساعدتك جميلة


----------

